# WW trich pics at 69 days



## Amateur Grower (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I'm almost 10 weeks into flower (69 days today) and I just gave my girls 4 days of complete darkness. I just had to check them today to see if they were ready, being as tomorrow they'll be 10 weeks into flowering. I'm not sure if the 4 days of darkness helped with trich formation or not.

I'm seeing almost all cloudy and a little ambering-these seem to be very stubborn about going from cloudy to amber. Please tell me what you think.

AG


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2009)

Agreed.

Mostly cloudy.

Did you try a sample before putting her into darkness?

I would have let her go another week or so, but it all depends on what kind of high your after.

Too much amber and she could go too much of a body stone.

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey AG, I think they're beautiful.

If you want to have some amber trichomes, then just be patient. They'll come.

Turning your lights off was IMHO, as well as many other people who have been growing for decades, a total waste of your time and did nothing but extend the time it'll take for your resin to age to amber.

The "lights out" thing IMHO is another myth like the flushing. Unproven, popular stories with no basis in fact.

But that's what makes the world go-round.

If you leave your lights on, your plants will age just like plants have done since the beginning of time. Time = Age. Dark does not equal age.
Age makes trichomes turn amber, not the absence of light.

Good luck! Looks like whatever you do, you'll have some great smoke.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Mostly cloudy.
> 
> ...


 
I've been sampling off and on-I took a small bud this morning that I'm quick drying to sample tonight-can't wait!

I'm looking for some more amber I guess, because I'm wanting somewhat of a body high-I guess I'm shooting for a good mix of head AND body!

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 7, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey AG, I think they're beautiful.
> 
> 
> Turning your lights off was IMHO, as well as many other people who have been growing for decades, a total waste of your time and did nothing but extend the time it'll take for your resin to age to amber.
> ...


 
Thanks Stoney-I read about the "two weeks in total darkness" thing about White Widow, and wanted to try going totally dark a little more than 24 hours. There was no way I was going two weeks, with this being my first grow. I still don't know exactly what I'm looking for!

I think you're right-I don't think the total darkness thing makes much of a difference. I believe I WILL wait another week or so to begin seeing more amber trichs. So far in my sampling, it's been nice, but really more of a head high and not too much body. How much difference does drying and slow curing make in potentcy?

AG


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll add my 2 cents and suggest that drying has everything to do with potency. Curing is more of a taste thing, but drying will have a big affect on how stoney the bud is. For years I have been under the impression that if the thc molecule is surrounded by 2 molecules of H2O or more, the potency is lowered. When the thc has zero H2O next to it, it's as potent as it will ever be.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 7, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> So far in my sampling, it's been nice, but really more of a head high and not too much body. How much difference does drying and slow curing make in potency?   AG


Hey AG, sure, with clear and cloudy trichomes like you've shown in your pics, the head high is what you'd expect. It's great, but I personally like to have more of a body high than anything. You may be the same.

Curing does a couple of things for you. 

It creates an environment that allows some of the less favorable psychoactive components of marijuana to convert into a more psychoactive condition. This will make a more potent smoke.

It also does something that is nothing more than math. As it drys, there is less and less mass to the quantity of weed. There is more psychoactive material and the psychoactive material that was already there now represents more of a percentage of the entire mass.

What was already there is just more evident in the smoke because it represents more of the total mass.

Curing is a very, very important step in creating your own stash. It mellows the smoke, making it less harsh to smoke. It burns better when rolled and makes for a much better "joint" experience without the runs, drips and going out.

I would be more than glad to be one of your testers..... :hubba:


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 7, 2009)

Another part of the Fast Dry vs Slow Dry.

When initially drying your weed, all you're doing is rapidly ridding your weed of most of it's water content. That's it.

Then, as it's cured slowly, it drys at a more predictable rate and slow enough to allow the conversion of it's components as I mentioned in my previous post.

This slow cure has been proven to create a better tasting, less harsh smoke.

A simple test of taking some fresh bud from a plant and giving it a rapid dry until its crackly dry and then smoking it will show you how harsh weed can be.

We've all smoked weed that was properly cured and when compared to the rapidly dried weed, their is a wide difference in smokability.

It takes 3 months for my weed to reach a point where I'll use it. I have some that has cured for more than a year. If stored properly, weed will last several years with negligible lessening of it's potency.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 7, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey AG, I think they're beautiful.
> 
> If you want to have some amber trichomes, then just be patient. They'll come.
> 
> ...



Marijuana reacts to stress and this produces increased trichs.  You'd think at some point in all the decades you could actually TRY this to see if it works.  I have, it does.  It's very easy to do a comparison.  Dark = Stress.   Stress = Goo.  Time + Dark = more goo.  Time doesn't stop for darkness, time marches on.  Put one of your finished plants into a dark closet for a few days before harvesting and compare it to those who didn't receive the darkness.  Voila!   

I've done side by side comparisons with the same strain grown in the same conditions and also compared buds from properly cured previous grows in the same room.  A dark period has always helped imho and it seems to make the most difference when I grow in the winter and can get the temps down in the upper 50's during the dark period.  I've had many strains respond well and amber up during darkness over the years and some strains that just put on more trichs.  I don't want to wait another three days but I do...  it's worth the wait.

You gotta be getting close on the WW...  70 days already...

Peace!


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 7, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Marijuana reacts to stress and this produces increased trichs. You'd think at some point in all the decades you could actually TRY this to see if it works. I have, it does.


Would you post the methods you used in your testing?

Thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 8, 2009)

I should know better than to argue with anyone on this group. Pretty much, anyone can come here and say anything they want, and if you argue with them about it, it turns nasty and everyone gets banned.

I'll say one last thing about your darkness theory. Then, you can claim whatever you wish and I won't say another word.

First, ALL STRESS doesn't create more trichomes. SOME types of stress do. If all stress worked regardless of what you did or how you did it, then you could just fill the room with some sort of inert gas and deprive the plants of oxygen for 3 days too. That won't work either.

To those who don't understand how plants create trichomes, here's a short lessen for you.

It requires light. Light is what makes plants produce plant matter via photosynthesis. No light, no photosynthesis. The plant will continue to produce a LESSENED amount of plant matter by using some stored energy within it's system, but it won't and can't produce as much as it would if it had full light and nutrients.

Now you can argue this FACT as much as you like. You can SAY it isn't so, but what you're doing is contradicting every botanist in the entire world by saying YOUR PLANT does things that are IMPOSSIBLE.

Your testing isn't accurate. I'll tell you why I know this. It can't be. Your saying something that is not possible. Plain and simple.

Before responding to this, I would strongly advise you to talk to a person who actually knows botany. In a beginners course on it, you learn what you're trying to say works is IMPOSSIBLE. It just can't happen.

It's as crazy as saying you can stress your plant by putting it in saltwater for three days and it'll create more trichomes. NO IT WON'T.

You can lower the RH and/or the temperature on some strains and the plant will react by producing more resin. It does this by using the LIGHT that is on it to produce via photosynthesis. If you take away the light, it will produce less and less photosynthesis each hour until the plant dies.

There really is no argument about this. It's already been proven. If you deny the fact that it's proven, then it just becomes a silly argument, because you can find out by simply visiting a botanist at any University and they will explain it to you.

Growing two crops in rooms next to each other and then smoking the weed and thinking its stronger, or looking at some leaf on it and thinking it has more trichomes on it isn't "testing" the theory.

I'm sorry, but plainly put, if you put your plants into darkness for ANY amount of days prior to harvest, it will make LESS RESIN than it would have, had you just left your lights on for the same amount of time.

I'm not continuing this silly argument. It's pointless.

The facts I've presented are as easy to verify as picking up the phone and talking to a professional in the field. It's not the first time this has been thought of. People have been studying plants for centuries. The modern day SCIENTISTS have already figured this out.

Stop trying to reinvent the wheel. It's round. It rolls. It works.

Light makes plants grow substance, not the absence of light.

I'm sure there will be smoke coming from the "Light deprivation" theorists.

They will insist on trying to make a square wheel roll.

If you use the light deprivation method, all you're doing is harming your plants and making them LESS than they could have been.

THAT CAN BE PROVEN by simply speaking to someone who knows what they're talking about. That part of plant studies is NOT rocket science.

I'm now out of this silly argument. Flame all you want. If anyone insists that this method works, then you will have just proven that you know almost nothing about how a plant grows and it would be pointless as hell to argue with you at that point.

Find a Botanist that disagrees with me and give me their name, title and phone number. I'll call them. Quote what they say to you so I can discuss it with them.

That won't happen, because what you're claiming to happen CANNOT happen. Plants don't work that way.

I'm sorry to be so blunt, but this nonsense has to stop. People work hard to grow their weed and I can't sit by and watch while every Tom, **** and Harry comes up with some wild theory to try. 

This one will do exactly the opposite of what is claimed. There is no doubt about it. Any one of you can verify that with one conversation with a professional at any AG department at any University in the entire world.

Unless every single one of them is wrong and you're right.

I'm done.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty funny.... The "Richard" in Tom-****-and-Harry is a banned word.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, I for one haven't found anything to confirm or deny this.

Stoney, I've read many of your posts and you have made many great points.

I have been very impressed with DirtyolSouth and his posts- I've picked up 2 valuable points from his posts recently.  And he always very polite.

Interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm really not trying to bait you or anyone.  I can only share what I know from personal experience Stoney Bud.  My first discovery of the power or stress with growing marijuana was purely by accident.  In the late 90's I grew at a remote location with a hydro setup all automated on timers.  My partner and I had to go out of town for the holidays and when we got back to the garden we were very disappointed to see that a breaker had tripped and the plants had gone without food or light for almost a week and the temps were in the 50's.  The plants were late in week 5 and were dried up beyond the point of no return.  But, they were covered in trichs, much more than that strain had ever produced before by that point in their bloom and much much more than was usually produced in a week.  Although the buds weren't developed properly the combination of these stress factors piled on the goo and it was pretty decent to smoke.  I didn't know how to replicate the situation and keep my plants healthy until harvest so I filed that knowledge away for several years.  

Around 2004 I was frequenting some forums that had a lot of BC growers contributing.  A few of the more knowlegible growers started posting their experiments with using a combination of a darkness period, thirsty plants, and night temps in the upper 50's during the dark cycle.  We gave it a go.  We harvested plants at a couple stages for comparison.  They were all the same strain.  We harvested one plant on the same day we put the other plants into darkness,  we also harvested a plant that stayed under a 1K light for the additional 3 days while the others stayed in the dark bloom room for 72 hours.   We also had some nicely cured buds of the same strain from our previous run, grown under the same conditions and nutes but without a darkness period before harvest.  The plants that had been exposed to the dark period had slightly more trichs, about 20% more ripe amber trichs and more depth of flavor in the cured end product.  Over time I've noticed that some strains amber up more than others in darkness.  I don't do A/B tests anymore as I accept that it works and I'm sure that even with my limited knowledge of proper botany, stress must have a lot to do with it.  


Peace!


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> I'm really not trying to bait you or anyone.  I can only share what I know from personal experience Stoney Bud.  My first discovery of the power or stress with growing marijuana was purely by accident.  In the late 90's I grew at a remote location with a hydro setup all automated on timers.  My partner and I had to go out of town for the holidays and when we got back to the garden we were very disappointed to see that a breaker had tripped and the plants had gone without food or light for almost a week and the temps were in the 50's.  The plants were late in week 5 and were dried up beyond the point of no return.  But, they were covered in trichs, much more than that strain had ever produced before by that point in their bloom and much much more than was usually produced in a week.  Although the buds weren't developed properly the combination of these stress factors piled on the goo and it was pretty decent to smoke.  I didn't know how to replicate the situation and keep my plants healthy until harvest so I filed that knowledge away for several years.
> 
> Around 2004 I was frequenting some forums that had a lot of BC growers contributing.  A few of the more knowlegible growers started posting their experiments with using a combination of a darkness period, thirsty plants, and night temps in the upper 50's during the dark cycle.  We gave it a go.  We harvested plants at a couple stages for comparison.  They were all the same strain.  We harvested one plant on the same day we put the other plants into darkness,  we also harvested a plant that stayed under a 1K light for the additional 3 days while the others stayed in the dark bloom room for 72 hours.   We also had some nicely cured buds of the same strain from our previous run, grown under the same conditions and nutes but without a darkness period before harvest.  The plants that had been exposed to the dark period had slightly more trichs, about 20% more ripe amber trichs and more depth of flavor in the cured end product.  Over time I've noticed that some strains amber up more than others in darkness.  I don't do A/B tests anymore as I accept that it works and I'm sure that even with my limited knowledge of proper botany, stress must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> ...



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=501022&postcount=16 <-- At least one mj scholar/authority does not agree. The production of thc and cannabinoid biosynthesis is further explained in the source here--> hXXp://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/marijuanabotany4.html
In addition, I too have some "first hand" experience with extended dark period. But mine consisted of longer (14-16 hour dark period over the entire flowering period) in an outdoor greenhouse. 
What "I" found, was that the overall "appearance" did seem to show more trichomes, but the potency was "noticeably" less than the same product under 12/12 indoors, OR the same product grown outdoors in fall getting 12-14 hours of light.

Posting 'contrary' opinions, experience, findings, does not constitute arguing. Only the "posters" can elevate it to an arguement...


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey dirtyolsouth, I'm not trying to start an argument either. What I am trying to do is make clear the types of things that are capable of happening and those which are not.

The parts of a plant that grow as a result of photosynthesis, can't alter themselves to grow as a result of darkness. Some of the plant energy that is stored within the plant can be used to prolong a brief period of survival, but it won't enable more growth than the photosynthesis was creating.

There is a variation to that possibility however. If a plant were stressed by placing it into darkness long enough to create a "death" response, which could be termed "stress", and *then* the lights are restored to their previous levels, I can see where that stress may indeed cause accelerated growth for a short period. It may also actually alter the plants genetics, (for good or bad). Plants are extremely adaptable to conditions. Marijuana is one of the most adaptable.

As far as testing results go, the entire reason that "Scientific Method" was created and refined to where it is today is to provide the most accurate method of reporting results of testing. Prior to it being created, many tests of all sorts were a mish-mash of procedure, standards and reported variables. 

Proper testing of a theory would result in verifiable results that can be repeated exactly as done in every repetition of the testing. This is harder than it sounds with something like we're discussing.

1. Room parameters have to be exactly the same in all ways.

2. Lighting has to be exactly the same.

3. Nutrients and delivery have to be identical.

4. Clones must be measured, weighed and have exactly the same amount of leaves and structure, and of course, be from the same plant and treated identically in preparation.

5. Temperature and all environmental variables have to be maintained at precisely the same levels and conditions.

6. An exact count of Trichomes must be done on a given size and thickness of leaf from exactly the same position on each of the plants. 

7. The leaf must be weighed to ascertain it's resin weight.

8. Testing of the resin on the test leaf, for THC content has to be done.

These are only a few of the test points that would create a testing environment acceptable in any report using Scientific Method. Each of the variables above can affect the outcome to any given extent. That's why "Home" testings like what you've done are pretty much meaningless in the scientific sense. They just aren't a reliable method of determining a procedure to use for a guideline.

It is interesting that your weed seemed to be stronger as a result of your power outage. The reasons for the increased strength are debatable only because they aren't confirmed with repeatable results and as such, the determining factor(s) that caused the increase (if there really was one) aren't able to be confirmed via your testing. It's a nasty little circle that creates doubt in substantiating the given results.

I would strongly suggest to growers to NOT place your plants into darkness as their last step. If testing this theory, I would suggest using the 72 hour darkness, *followed* with at least one week of proper growth parameters to recoup the results of the stress caused by the dark period.

I can see where that could affect the end results, perhaps dramatically.

I'm currently only growing one crop, so I'm not risking it with testing. I already know what to do to create a hell of a finished product without the darkness testing, so I think I'll just stick with what I've already proven to myself in many other grows.

Thanks for the discussion and the mature manner in which you've presented your argument.

If you or anyone does any comparative *Light-Dark-Light* testing, I'd be very interested in the outcome.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 8, 2009)

In addition, in regards to what I would do if I were testing the "Darkness Theory", I would try 24, 48 and 72 hour darkness periods and one, two and three week following lighted periods for each.

The outcome would provide a spectrum of results that could show an advantage in one of the combinations of dark/light timings.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 8, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey AG, I think they're beautiful.
> 
> If you want to have some amber trichomes, then just be patient. They'll come.
> 
> ...


 
I could not of put it better myself, Stonybud rite on the money.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with Stoney on this. Light deprivation will not increse Tric production, and in fact, does the opposite.

Resin is produced by a MJ plant as a Defense to light to protect the Calyx, which, in Nature, would contain a seed, thus protecting the young seed from getting "burned".

Usuing this therory, there has been testing done at some of the MMJ facilities in Cali that actualy do the opposite. They intensify the light at the end of harvest and have proven results of greater Trich production.
What they did was make some crazy light mover that brings the light VERY close to the canopy, which makes the lumens more intense. The folks that conducted the test are reputable and I for one believe it., though an application to the average grower would make it a little expensive and a big PITA.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 8, 2009)

I just typed a LONG post about peace, love, and everyone getting along, then hit POST REPLY, and got, of course, SERVER BUSY and lost it all. Sh*t!!!!!!

I also asked if flushing was an unproven theory as Stoney intimated and why Art Vandolay's sig mentions smoking WW leaves-it this facetiousness?

AG.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44391

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 8, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I just typed a LONG post about peace, love, and everyone getting along, then hit POST REPLY, and got, of course, SERVER BUSY and lost it all. Sh*t!!!!!!
> 
> I also asked if flushing was an unproven theory as Stoney intimated and why Art Vandolay's sig mentions smoking WW leaves-it this facetiousness?
> 
> AG.


I hate it when that happens! Try repeated hits on your F5 key next time until your post appears. It takes several hits sometimes.

As for the flushing; I've never seen a single test that was done with any reliable methods. It's all anecdotal stories about how someone tried it and the smoke was much smoother. None have ever done any repeatable tests that I've heard of.

In regards to smoking leaves, sure, they have thc in them. If the weed is one of the more potent ones, you can catch a buzz from the leaf. It takes a lot of leaf to get stoned, but sure, it can happen. In my poorer days, I smoked leaf many times. It beats *nothing*.

Peace and Love back atcha!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 8, 2009)

Just checked my best girl-70 days today. She seems to be ambering up nicely. I might go ahead and harvest her in the morning. None of the other 4 show this much amber.

AG


----------



## BBFan (Jul 8, 2009)

So on the whole darkness thing-

If I understand what you're saying is that there is no growth and therefore no trich production in the dark.  When it's lights out, there is no metabolic processes occuring whatsoever?

I just read this:


> The carbon-fixing reactions used to be called the dark reactions because light does not play a direct role in their functioning. The reactions take place in series outside of the grana in the stroma of the chloroplast. These reactions only occur if the end products of the light reactions are available for use. Depending on the plant involved, the carbon-fixing reactions may develop or progress in different ways. The most common type of carbon-fixing reactions in plants is the process called the Calvin cycle. In the Calvin cycle, carbon dioxide from the atmosphere is combined with a 5-carbon sugar&#8212;RuBP, or ribulose bisphosphate. The combined molecules are converted via several steps into a 6-carbon sugar, such as glucose. The ATP and NADPH molecules from the light reactions provide the energy and resources for the reactions. Some of the sugars produced are further combined into polysaccharides (strings of simple sugars) or are stored as starch within the plant. There are other variations, including the 4-carbon pathway which is usually found in desert plants (C4 plants).



Source:  hxxp://www.biology-online.org/11/9_plant_metabolism.htm

This implies that growth and/or metabolism continues in the dark.  I can't find where trich production is specifically related to photosynthesis (that it occurs only when light is hitting the chlorophyll).

I have read what NorCalHal says in that additional trich production occurs to protect the calyxes, but I can't find where it's only purpose is that.

Anybody got anything else I can look at for more info?


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 8, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> So on the whole darkness thing-
> 
> If I understand what you're saying is that there is no growth and therefore no trich production in the dark. When it's lights out, there is no metabolic processes occurring whatsoever?
> 
> ...


BBFan, that's a good find and is one of the more interesting parts of plant systems.

The process that your excerpt is referring to is the plant sugar production. We have to remember that hundreds of different processes happen within a plant each day. Some are related directly, and some are only indirectly related to daylight.

*All *depend on daylight as part of the total macro process that results in plant growth.

Take away the daylight and you've ended the process replication. The current process that has it's initiation in Daylight, will complete, but only that far.

It won't start the process again, because the initial step in that process is now absent. Light.

The sugar production within almost all plants are the result of that same type of macro process.

The production of resin on the leaf surfaces can't surpass the flow of the normal resin production cycle which includes light. When that light stops, that exact point in the various light dependant cycles will stop at that point in their cycles. The point of the respective cycles will progress in it's natural relationships to other processes until it's completion. When the last of the energy from the inclusion of light into the processes has ended, that part of the plant macro processes will also cease to function.

If, however, light was restored to the initial plant processes prior to irreversible damages, the plant would recover and respond, perhaps, with an increase in resin production, among other process changes.

The increased resin production would draw from other processes at that point. The total plant capability hasn't changed; it's only been redirected to other pathways.

The flow chart would look something like this: Light on - Plant stores energy and all normal plant processes are functioning - Light out - Plant uses stored energy to continue processes - Plant processes start nearing end life capability - Light on - Plant immediately initiates new processes developing from light input - Plant "harm" centers report much damage - Plant systems change to provide more hormones to damaged parts - resin production increased to help provide temperature control on leaf surfaces and protect the species - Plant becomes heavier due to increased resin weight - More hormones sent to stems - Plant recovers from light deprivation stress - Plant processes normal.

The actual plant processes in the above flow are what happens when the plant is harmed in some way, or perceives harm to it's own internal processes.

This is all in Plant 101. It's how those beautiful little green things work.

Forgive me if I rambled. I'm stoned on Aurora and have also enjoyed a couple of rum & cokes. That's a major party when you're my age.

Peace - Love

and more money.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought that the marijuana plant produced resin in response to humidity....the less humid, the more resin coating to protect the seedpod.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 9, 2009)

Great post Stoney- thanks for the lesson (not bad for such an old guy hehe).

But that's the piece of info that I've been unable to find.  That resin production only occurs in the light- that it does not continue in the dark relying on the stored energy within the plant to continue the process until those energy stores are depleted.  I understand that certain processes are light dependant- is resin production one of those processes (meaning it can only occur when light is actually hitting the plant)?

So, since we all know that heat and light destroy thc, if the plants metabolic processes continue for a period of time, and if resin is continuing to be produced for a short period after lights out, could one conclude that since more resin is being produced than that which is being destroyed, you end up with a more potent end product?
  However marginal?
I can't find the source right now, but I thought that I read resin is also produced not only to protect the calyxes but also to help airborne pollen stick to the plant to increase the potential for pollenation.  Am I wrong here and is resin production strictly and only developed as a protective mechanism by the plant to protect itself from the light and heat of the sun?


Hey friend-of-a-friend:


> I thought that the marijuana plant produced resin in response to humidity....the less humid, the more resin coating to protect the seedpod.



What I have read is that resin production is higher in more arid conditions, but that it is not the sole trigger for resin production.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry to jack your thread AG- looks like you're ready to harvest.  Congratulations and enjoy- let us know how the chop goes.

Many people do (myself included) selective harvesting, allowing the rest of the plant to finish out.  Certainly from the pics above that particular part of the plant is ready for the chop IMHO.  But then, I don't enjoy being glued to the couch.


----------



## Hick (Jul 9, 2009)

> What I have read is that resin production is higher in more arid conditions, but that it is not the sole trigger for resin production.


in response to heat, aridity,(low RH not soil) and UV light.. IMO/E


> I can't find the source right now, but I thought that I read resin is also produced not only to protect the calyxes but also to help airborne pollen stick to the plant to increase the potential for pollenation. Am I wrong here and is resin production strictly and only developed as a protective mechanism by the plant to protect itself from the light and heat of the sun?


  possibly.. I have read that too.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes Hick- I have read that UV light is a big factor in resin production- in fact that is something I learned from _DirtyolSouth_ in one of his posts.  Upon further research, I found confirming studies in Clarke's _MJ Botany_.  I recently purchased a UV light from a pet store to use on my next grow as a result of _DirtyolSouth's_ comments.

Do HID (mh & hps) bulbs emit trace amounts of UV light?  I wonder why more people have not discussed the use of UV lights in their grows, or have I just missed those posts?


----------



## Hick (Jul 9, 2009)

BB.. I remember "puffin Afatty" posting/discussing uv enhancement a year or so ago. But I failed to find the threads by search. I've read some on it. uvA I "think" is the spectrum you're looking for. 
 mj botany was my source of the information too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2009)

*Hick*..I miss"Puffin " .. Hope he is doing okay...here is the link you are reffering too


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25555


take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried molassas or LED lighting?


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2009)

I did a reptillian uvb cfl on 2 grows. supplemental lighting. i did not notice much difference on the first try, so I tried again. This time I viewed it with a scanning electron microscope, and can say that I could not see much difference, or smoked any differently. So my results were inconclusive. I suspect that plants bred with very high trichomes production MAY not respond the same as ones with less. My samples were completely covered and did not leave any additional room for more trichomes. I'm not saying that my experiment is the ultimate result, but I'm more focused on diversied microorganisms and those results are much more tanagible.


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried molassas or LED lighting?



I still use molasses and have a bunch of high powered leds sitting in boxes. Did the leds as well. I'll stick with T5's and hps.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 9, 2009)

So now we have 2 discussions going on:
UVB lighting and its effects on resin production- though Umbra I think it has more to do with thc production within the trichs and not necessarily an increase in trich production.

and

the whole darkness before chop discussion.

Anyone care to offer more input?


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2009)

BB the only way I know to test thc content is gcms. And I don't have access to one any more. So thats why I did not test it that way. But seat of the pants testing (smoking) didn't prove particularly effective either. So while it may or may not be true, the evidence is not easliy proven.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 9, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried molassas or LED lighting?


 


			
				umbra said:
			
		

> I still use molasses and have a bunch of high powered leds sitting in boxes. Did the leds as well. I'll stick with T5's and hps.


I use molasses all the time. More on waffles than pancakes, but it's fantastic on both!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 9, 2009)

I started a 2nd, small grow when I realized I wasn't going to get the output I had hoped from my first grow (2nd grow is 4 unsexed as of now-2 WW and 2 bagseed which are pure sativa, best I can tell).

I may try molasses on these. BTW, I decided to wait another day or two on the chop. I've invested 3 months so far, so I wouldn't want to be premature by a week at this point.

AG


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 10, 2009)

Rock on AG!  You're in for some tasty nugs.  I get to this point and although I've been dying to harvest for a couple weeks I start to get apprehensive about it just before harvest when I...   well, we won't discuss THAT anymore!  



			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> Anyone care to offer more input?



All I have left to say on the topic is:  "But THIS one goes to eleven!"

Peace!


----------



## BBFan (Jul 10, 2009)

> All I have left to say on the topic is: "But THIS one goes to eleven!"





Sorry DOS- I don't get it? :confused2:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 10, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Sorry DOS- I don't get it? :confused2:



It's kinda deep in a shallow way...

Did you see Spinal Tap?  Remember the scene where Nigel tells the director (Rob Reiner) that his amp is louder "Because the knobs all go up to 'eleven?"  

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeOXsA8sp_E


Well...  imagine this all as a metaphor for me being Nigel and Rob Reiner playing the role of the naysayers of the 'darkness at harvest method'  thoughtfully and logically presenting the theory and science to support his logic and all I have to say in response after all of this discussion at this point is:  "But these knobs all go to eleven!"


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 10, 2009)

AG, you'll get a better look at ambering if you pull your plants out of the HPS wash-out to check.  Everything looks amber under the sodium glow.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 10, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I just typed a LONG post about peace, love, and everyone getting along, then hit POST REPLY, and got, of course, SERVER BUSY and lost it all. Sh*t!!!!!!
> 
> I also asked if flushing was an unproven theory as Stoney intimated and why Art Vandolay's sig mentions smoking WW leaves-it this facetiousness?
> 
> AG.


 
Wow, great thread folks! Discussions such as these are well worth the extended read. There is some beta testing going on locally that run 24/12 flowering (12 hour hps and 24 hour led) that have some pretty interesting claims to thc production. I can post a link when I get home later...

Art Vandolay... Well, gotta tell ya brother, he's not talking about just _any_ male fan leaves. He's talkin' _white widow_ male fan leaves. And, no, not just _any_ white widow fan leaves either... DP WW male fan leaves. Some of the greatest and rarest smoke known today. _Abnormally_ potent DP WW male fan leaves. It's just a joke


----------



## nvthis (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, also, I find the logic in this tread to be outstanding guys. I mean really, if _any_ type of stress could be attributed to trich production then _any_ boneheaded or first timer grow would be the weed everyone wanted to smoke. Unfortunately that's just not the case. Suggesting that the poorer you treat your plants (to induce stress) the better your weed will be is just plain funny!! I think Stoney said it best. Some types of stress may prove better thc production... But this needs to be met with some sort of higher sophistication and a dash of 'expertise' to pull off correctly.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 10, 2009)

great thread, and great lookin' buds AG! congrats my friend.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 10, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> AG, you'll get a better look at ambering if you pull your plants out of the HPS wash-out to check. Everything looks amber under the sodium glow.


 
Great advice, PH. I pulled them out this morning, fully expecting to start chopping. But under natural light, I see I have cloudy trichs and very few amber. It's 72 days flowering today-that's 10 weeks!!! But I've put so much time and effort in so far, it would be a crime if I got hasty and cut too soon.

My goal is maybe 25% amber-I don't want to completely melt into the couch, but I want to know I'm just smoked some of the most awesome weed ever-AND I GREW IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meds4me (Jul 10, 2009)

awesome thread even if it does have sub threads runnin thru it.... 

AG...congrats on a job well done !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

anyone else High as me right now? :bong:

:ciao:


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> anyone else High as me right now? :bong:
> 
> :ciao:


 
Don't guess I am-in between my samples, I've just got some average street weed. Although, I am a LITTLE high...:joint4:


----------



## nvthis (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't seem to find the source for the beta stuff (flowering under 24 hour lights). Last person I sent it to was King Kahuna. Maybe he remembers where I got it from


----------



## nvthis (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah ha! Nevermind, I found it. Some really interesting stuff in here... How to flower under 24/12! 

EDIT: Ok, those links were busted. Let's try these..

hxxp://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=30203

hxxp://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=30203


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

whats 24/12 *nvthis*?  and thanks for the links:bong:


24=  on

12= off

?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> whats 24/12 *nvthis*?  and thanks for the links:bong:
> 
> 
> 24=  on
> ...



Boy I was WAY too baked to wrap my melon around the thread...  Interesting stuff but I need to give it another read without so much medication as it's some deep stuff.  Thanks for the thread nvthis!  It was cool info but I had a few hits too many and thought about what it must be like on Mars for the average Martian and what the heck Marvin is up to?  Good pot!  I really need to read it again less imbibed and see if I can break the procedure down.  It's awesome that people are really digging into LEDs and the info surrounding how and what specific spectrum of light and photoperiods trigger different aspects of growth as well as flowering.  I don't plan on switching to LED's any time soon but with their low wattage footprint I'm trying to stay on top of the state of the art.  I have a friend of a friend who uses LED's in his grow in Florida.  I've never met the dude but my buddy brings back really top notch nugs that he gets from him.  I love experiments like this...  there is so much to learn about how mother nature does her magic.  It's all such a wonder...    time for another hit...  that was beautiful, man...  God I love my Saturday morning wake and bakes!

Peace!


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> anyone else High as me right now? :bong:
> 
> :ciao:


Dude! I was just leaving a party last night when you posted that. Yeah, I was toasted as I could be and still be walking....

Partys at the neighbors house are so cool. Walk over, walk  back. No problems.

I only had two drinks, but I smoked enough to put me on the moon.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 11, 2009)

These amps go to eleven

Ha Ha  
now thats funny


----------



## nvthis (Jul 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> whats 24/12 *nvthis*? and thanks for the links:bong:
> 
> 
> 24= on
> ...


 
I dunno lol, _they_ coined it, bro, not me:rofl: I guess it's like HPS 12/12 and at the same time led 24/0.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 13, 2009)

This is driving me crazy-I keep thinking I'm ready to chop, but once I pulled the plants out from under my HPS light to photo them, I'm not seeing much amber. Well, this one plant has some. The pics below are from different plants. Tell me what you think. 

AG


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

Congrats...   You're so close...   #3 looks very close to perfect to my preference...   30-35% amberlicious...  Just couchlock enough without taking it too far...   You could chop just #3 and do the others as they arrive in Amberville...

Peace!

Hey guys...  (sorry to hijack your thread again AG...)

I found a very detailed thread over at Cannabis World Forum on UV spectrum lighting and thought some of you might like to check it out.  There are several different guys trying similar experiments with different UVB lights, including my Philips FS40T12...   Enjoy!

hXXp://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=5072


----------

